# TÜV für Bootstrailer



## Kruse (1. April 2005)

Moin Moin,
habe mir einen gebrauchten Heinemann Bootstrailer gekauft. Der Stand bei einer Tankstelle seid über 5 Jahren in der Ecke ist aber noch Top. Doch leider sind die Papiere nicht mehr vorhanden. Hat schonmal jemand für einen Trailer neue Papiere beim TÜV beantragt? Was kostet das.


Mfg Sascha


----------



## Lotte (1. April 2005)

*AW: TÜV für Bootstrailer*

moin-moin,

wenn ich richtig informiert bin brauchst du dann einen neuen tüv!!! dazu benötigst du die allgemeine betriebserlaubnis (rosa faltblatt)!!! die kannst de eventuell noch bei dem hersteller des trailers bekommen, wenn du ihm die daten rüberreichst!!! dann mit roter nummer ab zum tüv!!!

bin mir aber nicht sicher!!! das beste wir sein, wenn du mal bei deiner zulassungsbehörde anrufst und genau nachfragst!!!


----------



## lattenputzer (1. April 2005)

*AW: TÜV für Bootstrailer*

Hi,
Lotte hat vom Grundsatz recht. Am Besten -wenn vorhanden- die ABE vom Hersteller besorgen und damit zur technischen Prüfstelle des TÜV NORD. Wenn der Hersteller nicht mehr existiert oder was wahrscheinlicher ist, keine ABE erteilt wurde, möglichst mit einem Datenblatt des Herstellers auch zum TÜV, damit dort dann ein Gutachten nach § 21 StVZO erstellt werden kann. Damit dann zur Zulassungsstelle und ein Kennzeichen beantragen. Die Sportbootanhänger sind zwar zulassungsfrei aber kennzeichenpflichtig und unterliegen daher auch der 2-jährigen Pflicht zur Hauptuntersuchung. Die Zulassung kostet rd. 26,-€ + 1 Kennzeichenschild + Gutachten TÜV nach Aufwand. Schätze ca. 40,-€. |wavey:


----------



## Kruse (2. April 2005)

*AW: TÜV für Bootstrailer*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.

Mfg Sascha


----------



## Albatros (4. April 2005)

*AW: TÜV für Bootstrailer*

Moin Nachbar#h

die ABE bekommst Du ohne Probleme beim Hersteller Heinemann, den es ganz sicher noch gibt. Mit der ABE bekommst Du auch eine sogenannte Unbedenklichkeitsbescheinigung, die du entweder vor Erhalt der ABE beim Strassenverkehrsamt einreichen musst, oder nachdem. Da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher. Beim STVA bekommst Du für Deinen Trailer dann auch einen Fahrzeugschein und mit diesem kannst Du den Trailer beim TÜV vorführen. Die ABE wird dich so um die 50Euros kosten, schätze ich mal. Also einfach mal bei : http://www.westfalia-heinemann.de/ anfragen.


----------



## HD4ever (10. April 2005)

*AW: TÜV für Bootstrailer*

hört sich gut an !!!
hab nun nähmlich das gleiche "Problem" .... Boot gekauft mit Heinemann Trailer  "mit ohne" Zulassung ..... 
Hast du deinen schon zugelassen bekommen ???


----------



## HD4ever (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: TÜV für Bootstrailer*



			
				Albatros schrieb:
			
		

> Also einfach mal bei : http://www.westfalia-heinemann.de/ anfragen.



die gibts wohl nicht mehr ????
zumindest die Nummer nicht....  |uhoh:


----------



## mb243 (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: TÜV für Bootstrailer*

Moin !

Ich hatte letztes Jahr im Herbst das gleiche Problem.
Bis man dann alles zusammenhat, vergehen schon ein paar Tage.
Wenn ich es noch richtig zusammen bekomme, dann war der Ablauf in etwa so:

- Unbedenklichkeistbescheinigung aus Flensburg einholen ( geht per Fax ), indem man die Fahrgestellnummer und am besten einen Kaufvertrag dorthin sendet.

- danach mit der Bescheinigung zum Kfz-Zulassungstelle. Wenn eine ABE vorliegt, dann nur eine Tageszulassung beantragen (Kennzeichen herstellen lassen) und am gleichen Tag zum TÜV fahren -  wenn keine ABE vorliegt muß eine Vollabnahme beim TÜV beantragt werden ... = Trailer muß voll vermessen werden, daß max. Gesamtgewicht anhand der Angaben auf dem Trailer aufgenommen werden (ich mußte noch auf eine LKW-Waage, um daß Eigengewicht des Trailers zu bestimmen!).

- dann bekam er die neue ABE und das TÜV-Gutachten

- wieder hin zur Zulassungstelle und anmelden!

Hört sich relativ einfach an, hat mich aber genau einen Tag an Zeit gekostet.
Ach ja Kosten: Für das ganze habe ich genau 147,60 EUR bezahlt! Ich finde es war recht viel Stress dabei und sonderlich günstig war der ganze "Spaß" auch nicht!


----------



## heinzrch (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: TÜV für Bootstrailer*

Hab auch nen zugelassenenHeinemann (Bj. ca. Ende 80, Zuladung 200 kg). Heinemann gibts nicht mehr.
Die Angaben auf dem Typenschild am Hänger sollten für ne Zulassung reichen (Zusammen mit nem Eigentumsnachweis)


----------



## HD4ever (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: TÜV für Bootstrailer*

werd mich anhand der Tip's nun auch mal mit meinem Heinemann Trailer in das Abenteuer "neue Papiere und TÜV" stürzen .... |uhoh:


----------



## HD4ever (11. August 2005)

*AW: TÜV für Bootstrailer*

sooo   TÜV hat gefunzt !!! #h
Als Papiere hatte ich nur nen "Alibi" Kaufvertrag .... :q
muß nur ne Bauratabm´nahme bekommen - knapp 50 EUR
Zulassung mit grüner Nummer als versicherungsfreier Sportanhänger werd ich demnächst rausfinden ... #6


----------



## rob675 (10. März 2009)

*AW: TÜV für Bootstrailer*

Hallo,
war zwar schon ein etwas älterer Beitrag aber ich habe nun das selbe Problem.
Bootstrailer von Heinemann gekauft, nur KFZ-Schein und Kaufvertrag vorhanden. Das Ding hat zwar noch bis 03.2010 Tüv aber das interessiert die bei der Zulassung nicht.
Die wollen die Betriebserlaubnis haben.
Nur wiegesagt den Hersteller gibts nicht mehr.
Hat jemand vielleicht so ein Ding daheim rumliegen, was er nicht mehr braucht oder mir wenigsten als Kopie zur Verfügungstellen könnte? 
Ist der Bootstrailer mit 350 kg zul.GG
Danke & Gruß
Rob


----------



## lattenputzer (22. März 2009)

*AW: TÜV für Bootstrailer*

Hallo rob,

komme gerade aus dem Skiurlaub zurück und lese Deinen Beitrag daher erst jetzt.

wenn der Kfz-Schein noch vorhanden ist, ist damit auch der Nachweis über die Betriebserlaubnis gegeben. Es muss daher auch eine Zulassung als Anhänger für Sportzwecke gegeben haben, so dass die Zulassungsbehörde die Daten auch beim KBA abrufen kann. Wenn Du für den Anhänger auch noch die gültige HU nachweisen kannst (HU-Bericht der Überwachungsorganisation, TÜV, DEKRA, o.a.), dann muss die Zulassungsbehörde den Anhänger zulassen, da die Betriebserlaubnis auch bei einer Außerbetriebsetzung (füher vorübergehende Stilllegung) nicht mehr erlischt. Falls Du nicht weiter kommst, schrieb mir mal eine PN. Vielleicht kann ichDir helfen, da ich vom Fach bin.
Gruß Walter


----------



## wasinator (30. März 2009)

*AW: TÜV für Bootstrailer*

Ich hänge mich hier auch mal dran 

Im Inet steht überall das ich für die Zulassung eines Trailers die ABE und einen TÜV Bericht benötige. Ich habe den Trailer neu gekauft und lediglich die orangene ABE und einen Kaufvertrag, mehr nicht. Reicht das nun zum anmelden? Daraus kann die Dame beim Amt ja nicht ersehen ob der Trailer nun neu oder gebraucht ist...

Brauche ich zum Anmelden beim Strassenverkehrsamt eine Versicherungsdoppelkarte? Ist der Trailer über das Zugfahrzeug automatisch versichert wenn er angekuppelt ist?

Und zu guter letzt: Grüne oder schwarze Nummer?


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (30. März 2009)

*AW: TÜV für Bootstrailer*

- Grüne Nummer
- ist über das Zugfahrzeug versicgert, solange er angekuppelt ist oder 
(nach meinen Wissensstand) sich während der Fahrt von der Kupplung löst.
- wenn er abgekuppelt rumsteht müsste eigentlich die Privathaftpflicht greifen


Uli


----------



## wasinator (30. März 2009)

*AW: TÜV für Bootstrailer*

Kurz und knapp informiert, Danke


----------



## rob675 (31. März 2009)

*AW: TÜV für Bootstrailer*



lattenputzer schrieb:


> Hallo rob,
> 
> komme gerade aus dem Skiurlaub zurück und lese Deinen Beitrag daher erst jetzt.
> 
> ...


@lattenputzer :danke erstmal, werde es mit dem hinweis von dir die tage mal versuchen. hab jetzt auch noch ne kopie von einer betriebserlaubnis von jemand bekommen, der den gleichen anhänger hat. bin mal gespannt ob es klappt.
gruß
rob


----------

